# Finish My Story..........



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

lets see how far we can take this...............Ill start ... & everyone else just keep adding to finish the story........






On Monday i went to the M.A.C counter only to find............


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 28, 2007)

there were 4 new collections that I didn't know were coming out! Unfortunately, ....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

I spent the last bit of money i had buying a pet monkey... The monkey.....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 28, 2007)

had just eaten all of my lipsticks though, so I was able to get some items B2M.  The only problems was.....


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 28, 2007)

the monkey really needed a nice eyeliner and you can't B2M that. I realized....


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

kitties are way cooler than monkeys, and they don't fling their poo so I...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

traded my Monkey in for a kitty


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 28, 2007)

that I named Sparkles.  Sparkles and I always went...


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

ice skating together but...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

We got hungry and went to McDonalds for a happymeal....... and our prize was a brand new..........


----------



## Janice (Feb 28, 2007)

..convertible and $10k in cash, because we were the 100 billionth person served. I immediatly ....


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

bought and island and...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

A brand new car.......... a new hizzle........ some boobs D-cups...... and some Mac


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

but when my package arrived via UPS I opened it and discovered...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

The boobs i ordered from Ebay was not a D-cup but a c-cup and........


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

so I got on the phone with...


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 28, 2007)

george stephenopolis to complain only to find out....


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

that the government was taking 85% of my winnings in taxes so I...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

became a troll and started living in the woods b.c i was pissed off that the gorvenment was taking 85% of my winnings.  Then a fairy came to me in a dream and said............


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 28, 2007)

don't despair - u are beautiful underneath all that hideous hair.. i will grant you 3 wishes.. choose wisely because..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

if u dont you will loose you hair!  So I thoght carefully and came up with.......


----------



## User34 (Feb 28, 2007)

a great plan to takeover the world ( chuckles madly...)


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

my plan was foiled though by those pesky ...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

kids and their Pup named scooooby dooby dooooo! and...


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

so with that I went  back to the drawing b oard and decided


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 28, 2007)

to take a...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 28, 2007)

chance and chase my dream job: hooker accountant.  I was going really well until.....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

i realized i could make more money working at the flea market... i was making so much money that i had enough too...


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

get a mani/pedi while reading dante's..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

while reading dante's i looked up to realize that i couldnt get a pedi b/c i didnt have feet but flippers... i was hoping that this was all a bad dream but........


----------



## User34 (Feb 28, 2007)

said "ah to hell with it" and dived into the ocean but then..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 28, 2007)

I realized that someone had drugged me and in my altered state I had confused the ocean with a pile of garbage.  So as I picked garbage from my hair and teeth, I realized that....


----------



## Janice (Feb 28, 2007)

The water bottle I had found in the pile of garbage and drank was actually liquid LSD. I don't remember much but the next thing I knew was....


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

there were giants doing cartwheels, statues wearing high heels...lookit all the happy creatures dancing on the lawn...so I


----------



## Janice (Feb 28, 2007)

decided to join them, tore off my clothes, grabbed my bongos and ran into the foray where I was confronted by


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

a naked yard gnome who was eating


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 28, 2007)

minature baby shoes covered in chocolate. He looked me straight in the eye and...


----------



## Janice (Feb 28, 2007)

asked me where the rest of the baby was 'cause he's still hungry. I told him


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

to go to the house four blocks down and two around the corner and get a Doors album so he could


----------



## Janice (Feb 28, 2007)

chill out, I handed him the LSD water water bottle to help the trip along. As soon as he left I started pinching myself because it had been an unusual day and once again I was hoping it all had been a dream. The only thing I wanted to do was


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

eat cupcakes and paly with glitter glue...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 28, 2007)

Then I realized that I had confused the two and was eating cupcakes frosted in glitter glue.  I felt sick.  I started to throw up, but then....


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought about the everyone else has had more sex than me bunny and I felt


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 28, 2007)

that funny feeling I used to get when I climbed the ropes in gym class.  Wait a second!  What in the world is in my pants?  Is that a....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

bird............a plane????     no! its SUPER CRABS TO SAVE THE DAY.... only to find out it wasnt super crabs but superman hiding in my pants....and this is what he said...


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 1, 2007)

we must fly away together to save you from becoming..


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 1, 2007)

An underpaid beurocrat. So we went up high in the sky where we saw Paul McCartney in red speedos.....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 1, 2007)

and thought he look sexy as a beast... only if he...


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2007)

would consider shaving his back hair. I proceeded to reach for my emergency razor when...


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

all the contents of my bag spilled out, and there was a giant tub of wax, so I.....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 1, 2007)

Decided to try to give myself full body wax... but when i went to jump in come to find out the tub of wax was hard so i bounced back..I  Kinda felt like Humpty Dumpty sat on the wall.  Humpty Dumpty had a ...


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 1, 2007)

bright pink pony with a purple blazing saddle. Together they


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 1, 2007)

went off the Never Never Land to see PeterPan, but to their dismay Peter Pan did not want to come out and play be he had a bad case of Salmonella posioning.  So we lwft to get see JIF.  And JIF wanted too...


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 3, 2007)

go to the mac store and roll around in the stock room but..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 3, 2007)

when we got to the MAC store they were launching Barbie loves MAC.  There were looney women everywhere with craaaazed looks in their eyes.  I got so scared, I ran.  Ran like the wind.  Until.......


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 3, 2007)

I saw the last Malibu Barbie lip gloss on the counter!  I made a grab for it, and


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 3, 2007)

jumped this lady azz.  because she was reaching for the L/G at the same time i did.  By then the MA's were looking at us like we were crazy...


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 4, 2007)

but it didn't matter because i got it b4 they did!  just then i heard a sound..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

..it was my Blackberry ringing.  To my surprise, Dick Chaney was on the line.  He called to ask if I could pick him up a Barbie, as he was a huge collector.  I said sure and hung up.  Wait...how did he know I was here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Is that what they use our satelites for?  Oh well, next thing I new someone walked up and gave me a black steel box.  I opened it to find....


----------



## User34 (Mar 4, 2007)

the secret key to...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

..Joan Rivers chastity belt!  Yuck!  I threw up in my mouth a little and ran outside to bury that key.  Some locks are better left locked!  As I was covering the hole with dirt, something caught my eye, it was.....


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 4, 2007)

the bones of the guy I killed three days ago and buried in the middle of the night with my best friend who was now...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 5, 2007)

My X-Bestfriend, So i offed her and buried her next to the guy i killed three days ago.  But this time i gave her a MAC Makeover before i threw her in the ground.  Only to realize that she wasnt....


----------



## sharyn (Mar 5, 2007)

...David Hasselhoff like she claimed before...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 5, 2007)

what a fking liar she was...  That pissed me off so bad that i had to do some therapy shopping at Mac.  But when i got to Mac everything looked different, only to realize that i wasnt at Mac but in Disney World.  So Micky and Minnie stood there right before my eyes reaching their hands out to me to get on a ride... then only to realize when i took their hands it wasnt Micky nor Minnie but Prince.  And...


----------



## sharyn (Mar 6, 2007)

...he was wearing nothing but socks!!! I was shocked and begged him to put some clothes on and he said "_I never meant to cause you any sorrow, I never meant to cause you any pain_..." before leaving me alone for 2 minutes to get dressed. Then he came back, wearing...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 6, 2007)

his purple suit and heels...


----------



## aziza (Mar 6, 2007)

...that he stole from my effing closet! What a thief! To get my revenge I decided to...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 6, 2007)

Jack his  guitar and sell it on ebay for 1$ only to find out at the end of the auction it sold for 1million dollars.  WOW! I thought what can i do with all this money...


----------



## sharyn (Mar 7, 2007)

and decided to get a "Happy Ending" with extra whipped cream (check the matching thread in that Chatter section
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) at Friendly's. But when I got my "Happy Ending"...


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 7, 2007)

...it was more like a lukewarm bath with my ex than a wild hot tub romp with Wentworth Miller.  I was so depressed, I decided to go


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 7, 2007)

eat a Gallon of Ben and Jerry's Chunky Monkey... with a soda on da side
Only to figure out the mix of soda and chunky monkey taste like shit. 
that made me feel like i had to shit...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 8, 2007)

a brick.  Lo and behold, I did.  BUT, it was a gold brick.  What can I buy with all that money?  I know, I have always wanted a.....


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 9, 2007)

small country and a clan of Wentworth Miller and Gerard Butler clones to serve me.  I took my brick and a globe and looked for location to establish my principality, which turned out to be...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 9, 2007)

an old oil rig in the middle of international waters.  Finally a place to call my own.  I got to work designing my flag and devising a way to lure Wentworth Miller on to my oil platform.  Aha!  I know how I can do it, I will........


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 9, 2007)

dig up graves in the middle of the night and steal dead peoples clothes. It's not like they will use them. So that's what I did and....


----------



## nickaboo (Mar 15, 2007)

Donatella Versace was so impressed at my range of 'Graveyard Chic' that she offered to...


----------

